

The Killing of Tony Blair - wlj
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/22595538/the-killing-of-tony-blair

======
stephanos2k
_In 2003, I was expelled from the Labour Party over my outspoken opposition to
Bush and Blair 's war in Iraq. I promised that until the last day of my life I
would go on fighting to put Tony Blair on trial, a real trial in The Hague,
for war crimes and crimes against humanity._

Wow, talk about persistence!

